# Trailer jacks with two times the wheels



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm about to move my skiff out of the garage and back to the barn where I used to keep the Beaver. The barn has a dirt floor and the Beaver was always pretty easy to roll and navigate in there. This boat, even though it is much lighter, has more tongue weight jack so the single wheel wants to dig in to the dirt sideways instead of turning. I dig the nice Fulton with dual wheels , but it is pricey.

So does anyone else push a trailer around on dirt ? Will the dual wheels really help me? Or should I look into one of the trailer dollys?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Not dirt by my boat shed is around a 90 degree turn so I have to use a dolly. I made one with bigger wheel barrow tires but you can buy them on amazon for pretty cheap. 

Mine looks like this. https://www.amazon.com/Tow-Tuff-Adjustable-Trailer-Caster/dp/B00IAM1UEU


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd opt for the dolly as well (provided your rig moves okay on a paved surface with the trailer jack you currently have...). Those dual wheel jacks are for a much, much heavier rig (as well as being a lot more money...). Hope this helps...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My duck boat sits in the dirt year round and I bought the dual wheel jobber from HF and it is very good. I would not say it is up to Fulton quality but it is a good jack for $30.

Another question is why not adjust the boat on the trailer to get the weight properly distributed?


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

_"My duck boat sits in the dirt year round and I bought the *dual wheel jobber from HF* and it is very good. I would not say it is up to Fulton quality but it is a good jack for $30.

Another question is why not adjust the boat on the trailer to *get the weight properly distributed*?"

_
This_ ^^^^^^_


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> My duck boat sits in the dirt year round and I bought the dual wheel jobber from HF and it is very good. I would not say it is up to Fulton quality but it is a good jack for $30.
> 
> Another question is why not adjust the boat on the trailer to get the weight properly distributed?


I think the boat is positioned perfectly on the trailer. It is just that the axle on my BT Blue Rock Trailer was much further forward than my Float On axle is. The tongue weight on the Blue Rock was lighter and it still towed fine, ie 75 and 80 mph. The Float On pulls great as well and dry launches, it just has more tongue weight and the wheel digs in more than it did on the Blue Rock Trailer.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

If the trailer was made, or originally set up for your specific boat, then you may not want to mess with it. I have had to make adjustments to many a trailer to get the weight balance that worked best, (tongue weight has always been a major consideration when pulling with my light-duty van equipped with a class II hitch). Some trailers are actually made so that you could move the axle to one of 3 or 4 locations, whichever fit your needs best. Your Float On probably does not have that option.

HF boat dolly for $60 (or less with coupon): http://www.harborfreight.com/600-lb-heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-60533.html
Hardly worth fabricating one at that price.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Tongue weight no issue for my Ram 2550 cummins


----------

